# Modern Arnis Classes in So. California?



## Crash14 (Apr 24, 2003)

Can anyone let me know where I can find some classes teaching Modern Arnis in the Los Angeles/Orange County area? I've taken a look at the organization's website and couldn't find a school teaching this style in my area. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

Does no one know of any?


----------

